# Flashlight Mount



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

Recommendations for a flashlight mount for a AR-15 with a DD rail....post links I can't find one I like


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2009)

Duct tape works.:doh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Duct tape works.:doh:


 
I want to be high speed like Rangers, not self sufficient like SF


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2009)

Then use Black duct tape - we always used the issue green dust tape.

To be really high-speed - use the aluminum strap tape.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2009)

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=22

& 2 G2's

http://www.surefire.com/G2-Nitrolon

I run this now and love it, light weight and compact.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/streamlight-m-3x-tactical-flashlights.html


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll second the LaRue that JAB posted.

Duct tape is much cheaper though.  Just sayin...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=22
> 
> & 2 G2's
> 
> ...


 
I don't see the surefire mount just a flashlight


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, you would use the surefire G2's in the Larue mount... You can have 1 set up for a 120 bulb for out doors and the other set up for a 60 bulb in doors. You also wont have to worry about changing bat's. If one goes down, just move your thumb to the next light...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh...screw that one flashlight http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/catalog/P1233611.JPG


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

JAB What size rings do I need with the G2?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2009)

In that case just go to wally world and buy a 1 inch scope ring and mount your light in that... I ran a G2 in a cheap scope ring for a year in Iraq with out any problem. I like two lights and thats the only reason I posted the Larue mount, if your running 1 light and want something more then a scope ring I would look at the VTAC light mount as well...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> JAB What size rings do I need with the G2?



1 inch


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2009)

Found it they show it here http://www.laruetactical.com/pics/LT707/LT707.html


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the VTAC light mount

http://www.vikingtactics.com/prod_vtac_lightmount.html


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 30, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> JAB What size rings do I need with the G2?



Daniel Defense and Vltor make great light mounts for the G2 Series.  If your going with a G2 series then do yourself a favor and get the LED series not the incandescent.  80 Lumens with a runtime of 12 hours, not one hour or one hour and half with incandescent lamps. 


http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-Tactical-Rail-Light-Mount-p/dd-6001.htm


http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Vltor-Off-Set-Scout-Mount-p/vltor sm-ocg.htm


I've got the VTAC mount on my Les Baer rifle.  For $19.95 it is rock solid, but it's a thermoplastic type mount.  It works well, but I like CNC machined stuff myself. 

Just my opinion.


----------

